# 2014 Hunt for Life Bowfishing Tournament



## HuntFishLive (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok we have rescheduled  The Hunt for Life 2nd Annual Bowfishing Tournament to May 10, 2014
It will be held at Cherokee boat ramp in Lincolnton GA.
Registration will start at 5 pm.
Blast off is at 7:30 pm. weigh-in at 2 am.
30$/shooter 2-4 shooters per boat.
This is a numbers shoot.
Trailer tournament, must stay in GA.
10$ Big fish pots for carp, gar, catfish and suckers per boat.
Winners will receive a Grand Prize of $1000.
We are accepting sponsors for tournament, if interested call 7069109581.
For latest news go to https://www.facebook.com/huntfishlive


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 9, 2014)

Should be a good shoot. I hope to make it again this year. Maybe the rain will hold off


----------



## jakeeib (May 1, 2014)

I will be there


----------



## jakeeib (May 1, 2014)

flyer


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 6, 2014)

Should take a good number to win this


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 6, 2014)

If anybody needs a shooter let me know!


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2014)

So is the weigh-in at 2 or 3?


----------



## HuntFishLive (May 10, 2014)

Michael said:


> So is the weigh-in at 2 or 3?



Sorry Michael we had a little miss communication, but the weigh in is at 3. We will make an announcement.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 11, 2014)

So how did it go?


----------



## Michael (May 11, 2014)

Clint Lowe, Blake Fulbright and Mark Ellenburg won it with 126 fish.


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 11, 2014)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## BigCats (May 11, 2014)

Wow we went Friday and didn't see near that many shooters


----------



## Michael (May 11, 2014)

The fish were everywhere... right up until it started raining. Then the winds got up and the fishing shut down.


----------



## drewclayon (May 11, 2014)

Michael where you shoot up by Clark's hill dam or up by Russell


_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Michael (May 12, 2014)

We were "everywhere"


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 12, 2014)

Now u know better than askin a fisherman where they fish


----------



## Michael (May 12, 2014)

UpSouth811 said:


> Now u know better than askin a fisherman where they fish


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 12, 2014)

In da water


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 12, 2014)

Famous words of Brady green


----------

